# Hens sleeping outside



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why my two hens have decided to sleep on their top perch outside in the rain when they have a warm and cozy coop? Can something be getting in their coop at night? Usually I leave the door open but last night I went and got them off their perch and put them in the coop and closed them up.Same thing tonight..its cold and rainy. They are (I think) really secure...some I really don't see a possum getting in..Thanks


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It does sound like something is spooking them. Maybe put a deer cam out there to see what it is. And keep putting them back in there out of the rain.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine did the same for a while, i just kept putting the away and in the end they gave up and started going back in on their own.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

mine won. got spooked by raccoon and now sleep in the rain or snow. I have to go and brush snow off of them. got rid of **** and then a snake showed up. oh well they won. i dont wont them spooked so i let them sleep in trees or on the fence and pray they are safe.


----------



## pmcconville (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks I will keep closing them up at night so nothing can get to them.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine do that sometimes. It's like they get confused. I have to physically put them in the coop at night when I lock up.


----------



## paigespeeps (Jan 19, 2013)

I had that problem with one hen. She just suddenly starting sleeping outside. Every night I would go close up the coop and I would have to pick her up and put her in the coop with the others. After about three months of that she FINALLY got it and started going in the coop at night. I have no idea why she started doing it but I'm just glad I don't have to pick her up and put her in there anymore.


----------

